# Blowing off steam



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok 

The past few weeks i have been making posts to other forums. I do not want to mention names because i dont think that would be very mature. But back to the subject at hand, I do not understand how giving your opinion on what somones tractor maybe worth in your area, Or simply giving your honest opinion about somones thread. And what that thread means to you an your opinion of it. I may not be an old timer. And I am still young. I have alot of older friends who are very intelligent and are full of good advice for tractors an general philosophy. But what i dont get from them is censorship. They listen to my opinion even if they dont agree with it. And i grant them the same courtesy as well. Even if we dont agree on what the other one is saying we allow them to say it. I mean maybe i have hit my head harder then i thought working on tractors. But my idea of a conversation be heard an listen, Even it you dont totally agree with what somone is saying. And any man who wont grant you that is Disrespecting you an not a very courteous and happy person. I would also like to thank everyone i met on this forum you all have been very courteous and respectful. and i hope this thread made some sense :bigusa:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Your post made sense to me. Hopefully you have more fun here.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Dan, I hear you buddy! Actually, I've learned a great deal from people younger than me too!  Truth is, the moment a person closes their mind, it's over. We all know that there's no cure for stupid! So I always tell myself to shut up and listen. I think that everyone here....is a great listener. You've found the right place buddy! Enjoy! Chris


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rocking 416 _
> *....
> 
> I do not understand how giving your opinion on what somones tractor maybe worth in your area, Or simply giving your honest opinion about somones thread.... But what i dont get from them is censorship. They listen to my opinion even if they dont agree with it. And i grant them the same courtesy as well. Even if we dont agree on what the other one is saying we allow them to say it....
> And any man who wont grant you that is Disrespecting you an not a very courteous and happy person. I would also like to thank everyone i met on this forum you all have been very courteous and respectful. and i hope this thread made some sense :bigusa: *


How was censorship applied to your thread/posts? 
Is it possible that your original post was somehow misunderstood or when written, came off as insulting or bashing a member, brand or personal ideals??

Just asking.

Shartel


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Blowing off steam*



> _Originally posted by SHARTEL _
> *How was censorship applied to your thread/posts?
> Is it possible that your original post was somehow misunderstood or when written, came off as insulting or bashing a member, brand or personal ideals??
> 
> ...


Shartel, 

Great minds think alike!  I was going to askt he same question? :cheers:


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

What it was i told the guy i seen a tractor in worse shape then that in my area go for 500$ Then another memeber responded with pictures of tractors he got for 50$ an was saying 500$ would be price gouging an give us collectors a bad name. So i responed and explained to him that its an opinion and he should not be talking about price gouging when he sells tractor parts for top dollar himself i mean i philospy has always been its worth whatever its worth to you i think the man was trying to get general idea and few opinions and a blow hard moderator came in an started talking price gouging and it did not happen on this forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Rocking 416, not sure if this is the same forum I was on, but I can vouch for a self righious moderator who pulled my comments out in front of everyone, and then added a commentary, making me appear as a real creep, then got his friends, all having "site supporter" banners, to further demonize me. I do find it amazing how a moderator, A person, by definition, who is supposed to "uphold the peace in a forum setting, can take it upon himself to make an example of someone and incite contention. That's just plain and simple bullying with a "badge"! I PMed this particular moderator, and recommended that if he had a gripe with someones comments, to reach them through PM for lecture purposes, and or just simply delete the comment! My comment had remained by the way, and the self rightious nonesense continued on for several dozen more post's. Rocking 416, I think that just avoiding those type of forums, where perhaps heavy handed "Cleric" mentality might be prevailant, would be the best solution for anyone in the future. There are many forums out there, full of fun, level headed and fair minded moderators and members. The key is to just let it go, and put those efforts into a constructive forum such as this one here! :spinsmile


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

i see ur point music but on the other hand people like that should be exposed for what they are. but i dont like drama an relming in the past ither. I wrote this topic because i know some moderators who are pry reading it right now griping about it. but i am going to try an keep it simple hopfully those Dung bettles will find some other manure to chew on.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You get pissed off enough, you're gonna be up and running despite your back injury! Gotta taker 'er easy, my friend.


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh im calm im reading tractor articles an thinking how i could spread the good word of this forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rocking 416 _
> *Oh im calm im reading tractor articles an thinking how i could spread the good word of this forum *


 Well, We are a bit smaller than the "other place" I feel a bit more of a connection here and also can't help but say that this forum is certainly more enjoyable by far!!!! No office politics!!! Just takes the stress right out of it!


----------



## ken8562000 (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by music in a bott _
> *Rocking 416, not sure if this is the same forum I was on, but I can vouch for a self righious moderator who pulled my comments out in front of everyone, and then added a commentary, making me appear as a real creep, then got his friends, all having "site supporter" banners, to further demonize me. I do find it amazing how a moderator, A person, by definition, who is supposed to "uphold the peace in a forum setting, can take it upon himself to make an example of someone and incite contention. That's just plain and simple bullying with a "badge"! I PMed this particular moderator, and recommended that if he had a gripe with someones comments, to reach them through PM for lecture purposes, and or just simply delete the comment! My comment had remained by the way, and the self rightious nonesense continued on for several dozen more post's. Rocking 416, I think that just avoiding those type of forums, where perhaps heavy handed "Cleric" mentality might be prevailant, would be the best solution for anyone in the future. There are many forums out there, full of fun, level headed and fair minded moderators and members. The key is to just let it go, and put those efforts into a constructive forum such as this one here! :spinsmile *


Funny Stuff Dude !!!

Glad you have a new audience to entertain with your BS 

They will soon see through it !! NANA NANA NANA


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ken8562000 _
> *Funny Stuff Dude !!!
> 
> Glad you have a new audience to entertain with your BS
> ...


Ken, 

I welcome all civil comers and opinions. I do find it a bit strange that your last post here on Tractor Forum was in January 2005. 

It is my fervent hope that your 12th post on Tractor Forum will be MUCH sooner than January of 2015.  

Please don't be a stranger. :cheers:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

TF....Thanks for the PM! You're alright by me buddy!!


----------



## Kman (Jan 27, 2010)

hey rockin 416, I use to live in Newport 
News when a child, Navy brat......
There will always be someone that don't like what you say. I have found this to be an active forum, I am new here but no bad experiences. We all like tractors,
RIGHT?........................


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

I love tractors . These dudes are insane man Stalkers i wouldent be susprised if one of them knocks on my door asking for biscuits and mustard with a lawn mower blade


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rocking 416 _
> *I love tractors . These dudes are insane man Stalkers i wouldent be susprised if one of them knocks on my door asking for biscuits and mustard with a lawn mower blade
> 
> 
> ...


 Welcoma aboard Kman! You must obviously know of Kramer from Seinfield.....That guy was so funny! Dan, that was a really good one, buddy! The best!!! Only thing of it was, the sling blade dude was actually...... likable! It's the "Kamir Rouge" mentality that comes to your door! Or in this case....Forum.......!!!!!!army army army (I choose these little army foot solders dudes, because their mouths keep chomping........Reminding me of..........


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nah As the quote from the great Dwight yokum Hunched over retard thats what somone who keeps reading are post is


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rocking 416 _
> *Nah As the quote from the great Dwight yokum Hunched over retard thats what somone who keeps reading are post is *


 Hey Dan, are we going to see you anymore when you get back to driving? Better not just up and vanish on us! We might suspect someone messed with your brake lines or something. Better keep in touch. Hope things improve for you all the way around buddy! When you hit bottom, there's only one way to go, and that's............UP!:spinsmile It's coming. Just got to wait it out! Chris


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

oh ill be ok if i dont have heart attack monday when they inject me in the neck i am scared of needles i would rather have a snake droped on me then a needle even near me. i usally sign on at the end of the day when i am driving


----------

